# Paula Begoun



## miss_emc (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought her book 'Don't Go To The Cosmetics Counter Without Me' about 2 years ago, and at first I loved it but it seems as i've been learning more and more about the industry through work, I've come to realise that her reviews are SO BIASED in this book. It's frustrating because she is so into this matte look, she gives negative reviews on anything that has a bit of shimmer in it! It's people like this that annoy me, because they say they shouldn't be writing books like this if they are going to write biased reviews. I also found she tries to really sell her own line throughout the book, and she gives the thumbs up to a lot of cosmetic ingredients which I have researched and learnt aren't all that great at all.

Anyone got any thoughts on Paula and her books?


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 3, 2007)

Agreed.  When I began working for Bobbi Brown, I checked her book, and she made a comment that Bobbi's colors are good but "some eye shadow colors are impractical, such as Navy".  Of course it is, it's an eyeliner! It's like she does her research from a computer (she says she doesn't.

However, if you work at a counter, or as freelance, I suggest subscribing to her email newsletter so you are in touch with her insane ramblings...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 3, 2007)

The thing that bugs me about Paula Begoun is that she's not really a cosmetic scientist, but her books and reviews make it seem that way. That said, I find SOME of her reviews helpful.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Mar 3, 2007)

I haven't done that much reading on any of Paula's books.  However, to add to this general topic...I have two of Bobbi Brown's books and she is similar in her overall craziness.  She is all about the natural look (all the time),despises anything with the last bit of an edge, and swears that all women should use a yellow based foundation!  I just dislike so much when people publish books saying "you can only wear/do/get away with this". I agree that some people should focus on certain features and as we age that we might want to lay low on anything with shimmer but to speak about makeup as if there is only one proper way to do something is aggravating.   Everyone is different, and everyone embraces or hides certain things about themselves.  So, Bobbi... please realize that you are not the only makeup authority in the world.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Mar 5, 2007)

I think all lines are biased toward their product. They think they are the best.


----------



## jenii (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to think she was really smart, but yeah, after gaining more experience with makeup and such, I'm finding she's mostly just a know-it-all who has this set of "rules" for makeup in her mind that no cosmetics line must EVER deviate from.

And yeah, she is way the hell too into the matte look, which come on... All matte all the time is just boring. Might as well not wear makeup.

I found her stuff on blackheads useful, but lately I'm wondering if she was just talking out her ass again.. Do ingredients in moisturizer like cholesterol or triglycerides really cause blackheads? My esthetician says "babe, if you're gonna get 'em, you're gonna get 'em." I'm inclined to believe her, since dealing with blackheads is her job.


----------



## aziza (Mar 5, 2007)

The whole matte vs. shimmery was my gripe with her also. It's so biased and not accurate. I eventually stopped referencing her book when I found MUA, MUT, and Specktra. The makeup fanatics on these sites are the _real_ makeup authorities.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 5, 2007)

if anyone wanted to know where they could find real info about products from real cosmetic chemists, check out thebeautybrains.com
they are awesome!

hope its ok to post the link


----------



## missshappyasss (Mar 10, 2007)

I have 2 of her books.  I didnt realize that she had her own cosmetic line when I bought them.  When I found that out I took her advice with a grain of salt.  I dont believe that you can judge other lines when your trying to sell your own stuff.


----------



## macslut (Mar 10, 2007)

Agreed.  I have always had a problem with her.  The matte look is awful on me.  I need a little shimmer on my eyes.  Brown eyeshadow is bad too for me.  

She has always been bad but when she developed her own line, she went way down hill.  At this point if she gives something a bad review, I will go take a look because it probably is a good product but just doesn't fit in her dogmatic (and outdated) criteria.


----------



## nora_k (Mar 12, 2007)

agreed. agreed. agreed.  she really is a joke.  you really cant take her seriously talking down products while at the same time hawking her own.  she's a fake.  i think people should just ignore her, she's basically selling a book of her opinions.  i could just ask my friends their opinions and try, sell my own book, and sell my own makeup line on top of it.  WHO IS SHE KIDDING?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2007)

Her company is based in Renton, WA and I had an interview to work there a few years ago.  They let me test some of her products and they are not the best quality.  
I don't really care for her books or her style of makeup.  
There are a lot of people who really like to listen to her though.  I would rather hear opinions and reviews from people who like the similar brands and colors as me.  That is why I love specktra!!!


----------



## jenii (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I don't really care for her books or her style of makeup.  _

 
Me, neither. For someone who is apparently an authority on good, "tasteful" makeup, she sure looks overdone most of the time.


----------



## lara (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Do ingredients in moisturizer like cholesterol or triglycerides really cause blackheads? My esthetician says "babe, if you're gonna get 'em, you're gonna get 'em." I'm inclined to believe her, since dealing with blackheads is her job._

 
Nope, you don't get blackheads from moisturiser ingredients (or make-up, or anything else that's applied to your skin). Blackheads are dead skin cells and oxidised sebum, nothing more. If you're prone to getting them, then there's nothing you can do except use appropriate preventative and removal treatments.

Plain old blocked pores, however, then yeah, they can be caused by fatty ingredients in moisturisers, binding and humectant agents in cosmetics, etc etc etc. The ingredients/agents prevent dead skin from sloughing off cleanly and cause little barriers to develop over pores and trap sebum. Voila, a pimple. Nothing that can't be counteracted by using an AHA-based cleanser that removes make-up.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 17, 2008)

I wanted to bump this thread to ask about cleansers...

I just bought her 7th edition (dang she's biased as heck!) and she says that cleansers that contain acne-fighting ingredients (like salicylic acid/benzoyl peroxide) are pointless because the ingredient will get washed away before it will affect the skin...

Is this true? Are there any studies that prove or disprove this?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 17, 2008)

I did try going by her book at one time.  Some of it was true and some of it was not.  I didn't like all the products she raved about all the time.  I even gave her foundation a try.  It was the WORST foundation that I have ever used.  Of course, all her products have smilies by them.

She is also against mostly blue and green e/s.  She likes grey, taupe, browns, champagne, nude, and plum e/s. You get the picture.   I got freaking board as a rock with that matte looking e/s colors day in and day out.    

She doesn't really care for lip gloss or highlighters for the face either.  She will force a smile on those products sometimes. I think she produced some lip gloss in her line due she saw a potential for $$$.   Again, she really likes that dated all matte look. 

She is an avid fan and user of Botox.  Some companies have called her a hypocrite,because she will put down certain products for having a small percentage of something like alcohol.  However, she is alright with a product that can cause paralysis of muscles in the face.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I wanted to bump this thread to ask about cleansers...

I just bought her 7th edition (dang she's biased as heck!) and she says that cleansers that contain acne-fighting ingredients (like salicylic acid/benzoyl peroxide) are pointless because the ingredient will get washed away before it will affect the skin...

Is this true? Are there any studies that prove or disprove this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is generally true because cleanser is not in contact with the skin long enough (like its on 30 seconds?) nor does it leave enough residue. Its better to apply salcylic acids or benzyoyl peroxide creams. Both of these enter the pores-glycolic acids and lactic acids do not.


She has some factual information and alot of opinion.


----------



## anaibb (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_The whole matte vs. shimmery was my gripe with her also. It's so biased and not accurate. I eventually stopped referencing her book when I found MUA, MUT, and Specktra. The makeup fanatics on these sites are the real makeup authorities._

 
Sorry...Stupid question of the day: what's MUT?
Thanks!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 17, 2008)

Me and my after thoughts.  

I still think her books are worth a look, but sometimes there will be great products that she will put a down smile face.  For example, I can guarantee the new LE Chanel product powder I got would get that down smile face.  It was expensive, but I have been using the heck out of it for all sorts of things.  So, she would put $$$ by her review.

Last night, I put on too freaking much dark purple pigment on my eyes. Whoa.  Talk about looking severe.  My power was to the rescue.  I blended my makeup really well and took a M.A.C. brush loaded with that powder and Bravo.  It was just the right tone.  I didn't have to take off all the makeup and start from scratch.  I use it for other stuff too.  But, that reviewer wouldn't judge the product as being versatile. 

In regard to another product, I just purchased a Fafi glazed lipstick.  I really liked the color, so I put a matte lipstick under it and sometimes put a Dior  lip gloss over it. Wow! It's electric.  Others would never do all that, but I love to play.  I love to create.  So, I don't dismiss products so quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She is judging things as produced solely for that purpose they are created.  I don't look at makeup in always one dimension, but I am not writing books.  I am not making money either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She has made books on hair products too.

I still don't think she should rate her own products though with all smile faces.  That's a little biased. LOL


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I used to think she was really smart, but yeah, after gaining more experience with makeup and such, I'm finding she's mostly just a know-it-all who has this set of "rules" for makeup in her mind that no cosmetics line must EVER deviate from...._

 
I could not agree more.  I picked up a few of her books from the library and she basically declares any application of makeup that is not her way wrong.  I remember reading how she says you should never wear blue eyeshadow and how someone wrote a reply saying that it all depends on the shade an application (another edition or book).  To this, Begoun stated that it doesn't matter and you should never wear blue shadow and like colors, no matter shade or application.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't ever spent twenty minute reading her books without getting POed at her.  Thank god I didn't buy them, because that is one less trip I would of had to take to return them!


----------



## lovepretty (May 22, 2012)

I totally agree that she is very bias towards her own products. Apart from her books, she gives all positive reviews on her very own product line and trashed other brands like nobody's business. She is indeed a hypocrite and I tried many of her products. They don't work and gave me hell lots of breakouts.


----------



## vala (May 22, 2012)

Paula really loves matte. I prefer MAC's veluxe pearls. I followed a few of her rules a long time ago, but gave up. I love trying different products. Not everything about what she writes about is bad though. She was one of the first to tell us which active ingredients (avobenzone, titanium dioxide, zinc oxide) in sunscreen we should look for. 10 years ago, many companies didn't include those and up to a few years ago, now they do. They only thing I buy from here is the BHA products. It helps me with my acne issues.


----------



## SkinFitnessPro (Sep 7, 2014)

I have to agree with you ladies, skincare is so much easier than what she represents and I cant wait to share it with all of you! Toni K Dir. Skin Fitness Pro  WA.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone got any thoughts on Paula and her books?[/quote]  Working in the "industry" you are biased too fyi. She worked in the industry too and of course she has biases. We all do! She states openly what they are. Also how she judges products and why so yeah if that is not a concern for you then don't take her advice. She comes from one angle. Do you expect one person to have EVERY angle? No that would be exhaustive. Just like I like Bobbi Brown's makeup tips. I like emphasizing natural beauty. However her skicare advice is downright laughable. I rolled my eyes reading how stupid her writings were on that subject. Also I think a lot of her products are nasty and not at all worth the price. I bought a lipstick from her that is some serious sick sh#t. Sorry. Do I dismiss her advice completely? Of course not.   Paula ALSO supports her statements w facts and supported research. I have never tried her products and um duh she is going to give top marks for her products. Would you buy her stuff if she herself gave it 2 out of 4 stars? She is not a hypocrite but she has an angle and she is a business woman. Every business person does but why people get so wounded bc the product they wanted to buy didn't get rave reviews is beyond me. Read why she didn't like it and determine if that is something you want to live w. Advice is always something to take or not. All I know is after reading Paula's books I turned my skin around and wish I knew that info when I was 13. I wouldn't have struggled w ineffective products for so long. Again I have not bought a PB product but her info has been life changing imo!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

Dreamergirl3 said:


> The thing that bugs me about Paula Begoun is that she's not really a cosmetic scientist, but her books and reviews make it seem that way. That said, I find SOME of her reviews helpful.


  No but she looks at research and compares US standards v Europe and Asia. Ralph Nader didn't make cars but that doesn't mean he as a consumer advocate didn't help better inform people about the cars they were purchasing. Js.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

One more thing...she never "trashes" a product or a brand. It is very ignorant to make that statement. She reviews product w a set of standards similar to temptalia. She gives the pros and cons of every product/brand. She actually says every brand every price has its good and bad products which is true. People seem to have an axe to grind w her bc of their own biases working behind makeup counters lol.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

lara said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *jenii*
> 
> ...


  Bc an esthetician has no biases? They don't want you to continue their services? The you're going to get them if you're going to get them is utter BS. All I know is I stop using lotion based moisturizers and guess what no more blackheads. Yes they are dead skin cells but that doesn't mean ingredients in some moisturizers cannot contribute to acne, blackheads. An esthetician that would take such a stance is a con artist!!


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 7, 2015)

I read Paula's Choice occasionally. I find some if the info she presents to be well researched but my biggest problem with the site is conflict of interest. She's marketing her own products while reviewing others.  I wonder if her products would hold up to the high standards she uses when evaluating other product lines.   Someone commented on here that 'duh, of course she would give her products high marks'. LOL. Doesn't that make you question the integrity of everything that is reviewed on her site? I would if she is blatantly giving herself high marks.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> I read Paula's Choice occasionally. I find some if the info she presents to be well researched but my biggest problem with the site is conflict of interest. She's marketing her own products while reviewing others.  I wonder if her products would hold up to the high standards she uses when evaluating other product lines.   Someone commented on here that 'duh, of course she would give her products high marks'. LOL. Doesn't that make you question the integrity of everything that is reviewed on her site? I would if she is blatantly giving herself high marks.


  But if you are selling products would you put up a review of your products w 1 star? No. I am not saying it is unbiased but no different than Temptalia being sent products from brands to be reviewed. You favor those that send you stuff. Just saying people seem to have an ax to grind bc their fav brand has been criticized. Btw you don't think mua who work for certain brands are biased about the comp. they work for? Yes a conflict of interest but everyone has their biases. Paula has just found a niche. Again I have not tried her products, I don't care about revs of her products but to dismiss her before really looking at where she is coming from is petty and childish. She btw is not the only rev I consider and I don't always agree either or rather I decide that is not a concern for me. I just think she looks fairly at the brands she revs(her products aside) and at least sets up criteria she judges them by no different than any reviewer and supports her rev w research. Anyway people take things so seriously. Take a rev or not but at least be fair about your judgement. Paula looks if beauty co. claims are true. She likes mattes. No blue e/s. Cares about spf, problem skin etc. If those are,not your concerns her revs are probably not for you


----------

